# Bulgarian: щях да си купя vs. бих си купил



## Orlin

Здравейте! В българския език в условни изречения за нереалистично условие в настоящето или бъдещето в главното изречение се използват или _бъдеще време в_ _миналото_, или _условно наклонение_, например:
1. Ако имах пари, *щях да *си* купя *къща.
2. Ако имах пари, *бих *си* купил(а)* къща.
На друга тема видях мнение на българин, че между тези 2 варианта има смислова разлика, която аз лично не усещам, и използвам тези варианти като напълно равностойни и взаимозаменяеми. Интересно ми е становището на други българи по проблема. Предварително ви благодаря!


----------



## osemnais

бъдеще време в миналото се използва само за ситуации от миналото

Ако имах пари, *щях да *си* купя *къща.<---това изречение се отнася за минал момент, не за нереалистичен в настоящето или бъдещето


----------



## Arath

Според българската граматика, линк към която съм дал в темата *Resources - please contribute*, има разлика: страница *346* - *§446*. *Модална употреба *и страница *371* - *§ 486.* *Разграничение между условно наклонение и бъдеще време в миналото.* Аз горе-долу я осещам тази разлика, но реално не мисля, че я употребявам.

Аз смятам, че има разлика на диалектно ниво. Аз съм от Източна България. Тук, честно да ти кажа, условно наклнонение има изключително рядка употреба в живия народен език. За мен то звучи официално и учтиво и го употребявам в такива случаи. От примерите с къщата, аз предпочитам и използвам доста по-често този с бъдеще в миналото.

Доколкото знам, в другите славянски езици условно наклонение се употребява и в главното, и в подчиненото изречение. На старобългарски май също е било така, свидетелство за това намираме в поговорката "Да *би* мирно *седяло*, не *би* чудо *видяло*" (Ако беше седяло мирно, нямаше да види чудо). Чувал съм възрастни хора от Западна България, които го използват по такъв начин.

В една предишна тема (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1670993&p=8382146#post8382146) авторът твърдеше, че минало несвършено време от свършени глаголи (*ако напишех*), лесно можело да се замени с условно наклнонение (*ако бих написал*). Аз не съм сигурен, че това е граматически правилно, даже по-скоро се съмнявам, защото не винаги минало несвършено време от свършени глаголи означава евентуално възможни действия, по-често изразява реално случили се събития (*Винаги като станеше десет часът, си лягаше*). С езиковия усет, който имам, условно наклонение в подчинени обстоятелствени изречения за условие ми звучи грешно. Единствените случаи, в които това не е така, са от вида:

Ако *бихте били* така добри да заемете местата си.

Но такива примери ми звучат прекалено официални, даже леко префърцунени.

Моето предположение е, че има разлика в употребата на условно наклонение между Източна и Западна България. Надявам се други участници да го потвърдят или опровергаят.


----------



## Orlin

Аз лично, както и може би повечето в София, биха предпочели условното наклонение.


----------



## Arath

osemnais said:


> бъдеще време в миналото се използва само за ситуации от миналото
> 
> Ако имах пари, *щях да *си* купя *къща.<---това изречение се отнася за минал момент, не за нереалистичен в настоящето или бъдещето


Не съм съгласен, бъдеще време в миналото има и модална употреба. Пък и мисля, че реално точно тя, а не темпоралната му, има много по-широка застъпеност в говоримия език. Колко често ще го срещнеш извън условни изречения. Не казвам, че е невъзможно, но много по-често се среща именно в такива.


----------



## osemnais

Arath said:


> Според българската граматика, линк към която съм дал в темата *Resources - please contribute*, има разлика: страница *346* - *§446*. *Модална употреба *и страница *371* - *§ 486.* *Разграничение между условно наклонение и бъдеще време в миналото.* Аз горе-долу я осещам тази разлика, но реално не мисля, че я употребявам.


 Не зарежда този линк, би ли дал друг?


----------



## Arath

osemnais said:


> Не зарежда този линк, би ли дал друг?


Файлът е доста голям, пробвай с десния бутон и Save Link As, иначе се опитва да го зареди в браузъра. Ето още един линк: http://search.data.bg/ready/835c7210e5976ea65b16d1b1b3975dfd


----------



## lordwings

Смислово двете изречения действително имат съществена разлика :
 1. Ако имах пари, *щях да *си* купя *къща. - покупката със сигурност щеше да стане ако парите бяха били налични. 
2. Ако имах пари, *бих *си* купил(а)* къща. - случай в който при условие че са налични пари , най - вероятно биха били изразходвани за къща.
а в случая - 
ако напишех / ако бих написал
То в първия случай се има в предвид нещо подобно на "Ако напишех клевета , те щяха да ме съдят." (желание за написване но не-написване поради съобразяване със последствията) а във втория - "Ако бих заспивал на волана , то нямаше да работя като шофьор " (Също желание за действие но деятеля изразява мнение че няма как да се отнася до него или , че съобразяване с последствията вече е извършено предварително и не е наложително отново   ).


----------



## Orlin

Не знам дали са допустими конструкции от вида "Ако бих заспивал,..." в стандартния български език. Те ми напомнят на "Kad bih ..." в езиците от BCS групата.


----------



## lordwings

В разговорния език действително се използва много по - често се използва "Ако щях да..." но поне на мен тази форма ми изглежда твърде неформална и бих я използвал само в такава обстановка.


----------



## Arath

На мен "*ако щях да*" и "*ако бих*" не ми звучат никак добре, а обяснението за "*ако бих*" не успях да го разбера особено. Ето как аз разбирам условните изречения на български:



Да разгледаме изречения от вида "*Ако завали, ще се намокря*." Тук въпросът "*Ще завали ли?*" е безсмислен, защото целта на това изречение е да каже какво ще стане, ако някакво условие се изпълни, без да дава информация дали условието ще се изпълни или не (нямаме информация дали ще завали). То се отнася за настоящето и бъдещето.
Ако горното изречение го пренесем към миналото, ще получим "*Ако завалеше, щях да се намокря*". Тук въпросът "*Заваля ли?*" също е безсмислен, защото изречението няма за цел да дава такава информация, то е аналогично на първото, само че се отнася за миналото (нямаме информация дали е заваляло).
Вече при "*Ако беше заваляло, щях да се намокря.*" въпросът "*Заваля ли?*" е смислен и има отговор "*Не*". Това изречение, освен че казва какво е щяло да стане, ако някое условие е било изпълнено, то дава допълнителна информация, че условието всъщност не се е изпълнило.
"*Ако сега валеше, щях да се намокря."* се отнася за настоящето и то също дава допълнителната информация, че всъщност не вали.
То ест условните изречения могат да се групират по два признака: дали се отнасят за настоящето/бъдещето (1 и 4 вид), или за миналото (2 и 3 вид), и дали дават допълнителна информация дали условието е изпъленено (3 и 4 вид), или не дават такава информация (1 и 2 вид).

Има и още един вид:5. Да разгледаме следната ситуация: не съм тръгнал на време и пътувайки в колата, си казвам "*Ако бях тръгнал на време, вече щях да съм пристигнал*" (но все още не съм пристигнал). Разликата между този и трети вид е такава, че на трети вид съответства тази ситуация: не съм тръгнал на време и пристигам на работа 10 минути по-късно. Казвам си "*Ако бях тръгнал на време, щях да пристигна на време*" (но не пристигнах).​То ест ако пренапишем изреченията без "ако": "*Не тръгнах на време и все още не съм пристигнал*" и "*Не търгнах на време и не пристигнах на време*", ще видим, че на минало неопределено (*не съм пристигнал*) съответства бъдеще предварително време в миналото (*щях да съм пристигнал*), а на минало свършено (*не пристигнах*) съответства бъдеще в миналото (*щях да пристигна*).​

Лично на мен "*Ако сега валеше, бих се намокрил*" ми звучи по следния начин: "*Ако сега валеше, бих обмислил възможността да изляза навън да се намокря, т. е. не съм сигурен дали искам да се намокря*". С други думи това дали ще се намокря не зависи само от условието дали вали, но и от вътрешното ми желание дали искам да се намокря или не.

Бих направил нещо = може би ще (щях да) го направя, може би няма (нямаше), зависи дали искам (исках), но има (имаше) вероятност да го направя.
Ще (Щях да) направя нещо = определено ще (щях да) го направя.


----------



## lordwings

Именно такава е и разликата в :
1."Ако сега валеше , бих се намокрил" и 2."Ако сега валеше , щях да се намокря".
Също както при 1."Ако имах пари , бих си купил къща" и 2."Ако имах пари, щях да си купя къща".
 В първото изречение се казва че ако условието е изпълнено (вали/има пари) , то вероятно би се изпълнило и второто (при вали - ако намиращия се намира на открито , при покупката на къща - при евентуално желание).
 При второто изречение обаче при наличието на първото условие , второто  със сигурност ще бъде изпълнено (в първия случай - говорещия е сигурен че ще се намокри защото вече е на открито , при втория - говорещия непременно ще си купи къща защото му е нужна). 

Или:
 Бих - предполага скрито допълнително условие.
Щях - показва че допълнителни условия няма и ако първото условие е изпълнено то със сигурност ще се изпълни и второто.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Изкуствено е да им се приписва някаква разлика между двата израза. Няма разлика. 

<*Бих + *аористно елово причастие> е славянско наследство. Другото е балканско нововъведение.

Доколкото нивото на балканизация отслабва в посока към северозапад, към Сърбия, то и балканската конструкция в тази посока се употребява все по-рядко.


----------



## boozer

orlin said:


> 1. Ако имах пари, *щях да *си* купя *къща.
> 2. Ако имах пари, *бих *си* купил(а)* къща.
> На друга тема видях мнение на българин, че между тези 2 варианта има смислова разлика, която аз лично не усещам, и използвам тези варианти като напълно равностойни и взаимозаменяеми. Интересно ми е становището на други българи по проблема. Предварително ви благодаря!


Няма абсолютно никаква разлика в смислово отношение. В повечето случаи. 

Обаче има случаи, когато има минимална разлика и тя е, както вече беше казано, че първото изречение би могло да се използва и в съвсем реална ситуация в миналото - _Къщата, която ми предложи чичо ти през 1967г., беше много хубава, но нямах пари за нея. Ако имах, щях да си я купя._ Тук вероятно не бих казал _Ако имах, бих си я купил_ защото това ни отвежда в хипотетичното настояще. :d Което съвсем не означава, че ако някой все пак се изрази по този начин, бих забелязал нередност. :d


----------

